# Swinging tombstone.



## Mr.Fright (Aug 5, 2011)

Yet another photo.

It's coming together


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

It's lookin' great so far! I love animated tombstones.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

awesome job so far... this might be the thread that kicks me out of winter-hibernation-cabin fever mode and gets me moving!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

You're off to a wonderful start! Can't wait to see what comes next!


----------



## Mr.Fright (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the comments

The tombstone is pretty much done, ill post some pictures tomorrow.

As for the swinging mechanisme, im a bit stuck.
The mech that i had in mind dint work very well.
gladly i made a prototype of it from old wood that i had lying arround.
So first i am gonna rethink this part befoe continueingon this prop.


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks great. Can't wait to see it painted and weathered.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Mr.Fright said:


> Thanks for the comments
> 
> The tombstone is pretty much done, ill post some pictures tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Check out the prop builders thread, the tombstone peeper mechanism, or some variant there-of my do the trick.


----------



## Mr.Fright (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank for the tip there 
I also thought of some other mechs witch might work. 
I'm gonna try them out after work so hopefully i have a working mechanisme whitin 1.5 hour

And yes indeed i thought up these mechs during work had a quit day

Neverless two more pictures, the tombstone is fully sanded and al details are carved out.
The second is with an selfmade simple led-spot.


----------



## Mr.Fright (Aug 5, 2011)

So atlast i was able to proceed on the ST.

The mech's are finished and the first layer of paint is added to the stone.

i will post a technical image of the mech's later this week.

For now here is a movie of the stone as it is now.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Very nice!  LOVE it!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

Love the Dannyco mannequin head in the background of that pic! I have a few of them from my hairstyling days.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks fantastic! Great movement.

Good job on the lighting, too!


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

This is a great idea! The stone looks amazing =) What mechinism did you use to make it move?


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Nicely done. Can't wait to see how you've rigged it up.


----------



## Mr.Fright (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone.

Here are two pics of the mech's.

They are very basic but a lot of my ideas are, however the most basic and simple ideas work best and problems are easy to solve.

I used a wiper motor powered with 4,5V/2Amp

The distance between the ground plate and the moving box is approx 2inch. Keep in mind that the more you want the stone to move left and right, the greater this distance has to be.

If there are any questions just ask!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

What's the lower section (yellow mount with rod through it)?

EDIT: Nevermind. I didn't realize it was on a pivot.


----------



## Mr.Fright (Aug 5, 2011)

just some wood with a alu rod trough is. there are two screws, one on each side of the box wich hold it in place and keep the box from te ground.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Love this!! It would be a wonderful addition to any cemetery!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Love it. Excellent details on your carving work. And I love the extra movement the swinging ivy brings!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

After watching the video again, it reminded me of a coffin prop I had made a few years ago and how the motor was struggling during certain parts of the rotation. Mainly the pulling motion. You may want to consider adjusting the pivot point to lighten up the load on your motor so that it doesn't burn out like mine did (half way through the night!).

Just a thought.


----------



## Mr.Fright (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah i noticed that, so i replaced de rod wich was attached to the box al little higer and now it runs much smoother.

i just finished painting the stone so now i let dry over the night.
Then i add some minor details and the ivy and than its finished!


----------



## Mr.Fright (Aug 5, 2011)

The paint aint dry yet but i decided to make some photo's anyway.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks great! Should be a real eye catcher when it's dark!


----------

